# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  کار نکردن ای جکس روی وب

## baradar

با سلام
من با این فریم ورک یک پروژه بهصورت ای جکس طراحی کردم
و این پروژه بر روی لوکال به درستی کار می کند ولی برروی وب 
اصلا کار نمی کند (کد ای جکس)
کدزیر تابعی است که برای ای جکس پروژه استفاده می کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

function ajax(u,p,c){
    Ext.Ajax.request({
   url: u,
   success:c,
  
   params: p

}); 
    
}// Ajax

----------


## امیـرحسین

از این چهار کلمه کدی که گذاشتید هیچی نمیشه فهمید.
مشکل از آدرسدهی فایل در سرور هست مقدار urlای که به تابع میفرستید رو باید چک کنید.

----------


## mousavi6622

با سلام.
برای تست بهتر است ابتدا یک queryString در url قرار بدهید. مثلا :
Default.aspx.cs?GetQueryString=testQueryString/..
بعد در صفحه Defualt.aspx.cs ,و GetQueryString را بخوان.

----------

